# ((((( KLIQUE ORANGE COUNTY PRES. TOP CONTENDERS )))))))



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

OutNaboutpics.com said:


>


 Hope i make it to this


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

OutNaboutpics.com said:


>


 Hope i make it to this


----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)

key word top contenders only only the best of the best


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)

Its going to be a bad ass show!!!!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

NO Bikes?


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)

Sorry no bikes for this show


----------



## 562KUSTOMS (Jun 8, 2007)

HIT ME UP RUDY I GOT SOME BADD ASS RIDES TO SHOW GIVE ME A CALLLL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! im down !!!!!


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

Tee"s_77LTD said:


> NO Bikes?


the bike show will be on saterday all bikes only motocycoles that is


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

562KUSTOMS said:


> HIT ME UP RUDY I GOT SOME BADD ASS RIDES TO SHOW GIVE ME A CALLLL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! im down !!!!!


i will when iget back


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

top contenders 
best 40s 200 dollers cash
best 50s 200 dollers cash
best 60s 200 dollers cash
best 70s 200 dollers cash
best 80s 200 dollers cash
best 90s 200 dollers cash
best SUV DUB 200 dollers cash
best DUB CAR 200 dollers cash

1st place only cash prize 200


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:shocked:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

OutNaboutpics.com said:


>


:thumbsup::nicoderm:


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)

OutNaboutpics.com said:


>


TTT


----------



## caddy93 (Sep 17, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## 562KUSTOMS (Jun 8, 2007)

BRING ME SOME FLYERS !!!!!


rightwire said:


> i will when iget back


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)

TC


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## caddy93 (Sep 17, 2008)

ttt


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)

http://www.inkmasterstatt2show.co/

Check it


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)

Check it 

http://www.inkmasterstatt2show.co/venue.php


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)

:biggrin:http://www.inkmasterstatt2show.co/contests.php


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

SKY'S THE LIMIT WILL BE THERE COMPETING IN THE 60'S CATEGORY REPRESENTING STYLISTICS SO.LA.!!!


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

another good one from KLIQUE


----------



## mario805 (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## KLIQUE64 (May 16, 2005)

TOP CONTENDERS


----------



## KLIQUE64 (May 16, 2005)




----------



## KLIQUE64 (May 16, 2005)




----------



## KLIQUE64 (May 16, 2005)




----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

BLVD KINGS O.C. WILL BE THERE! :thumbsup:


----------



## KLIQUE64 (May 16, 2005)




----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

Gonna be off the hook, see you there , cherry 64 will be in the house .


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

nice


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

rightwire said:


> the bike show will be on saterday all bikes only motocycoles that is


:angry:


----------



## KLIQUE81 (May 11, 2005)

NO REGRETS WILL BE ON DISPLAY!!!!!

























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)

TTT


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)

print ittttt


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> SKY'S THE LIMIT WILL BE THERE COMPETING IN THE 60'S CATEGORY REPRESENTING STYLISTICS SO.LA.!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

cherry 64 said:


> Gonna be off the hook, see you there , cherry 64 will be in the house .


:thumbsup:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

i have the pre reg forms PM me your address and i will mail them out or print them and mail them to me at

627 s shelton st santa ana ca 92703


----------



## 562KUSTOMS (Jun 8, 2007)

562 kustoms 7625 e rosecrans ave paramount ca 90723 gordo 


rightwire said:


> i have the pre reg forms PM me your address and i will mail them out or print them and mail them to me at
> 
> 627 s shelton st santa ana ca 92703


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:NIKKI D will be at this event she will also be attending the tatto expo
friday sat. suday at the car show 
:biggrin:


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)

<br>







<br>







<br><br>coast 2coastink mag. will be bringing there models also check it


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

What are the rules?


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

DIPPINIT said:


> What are the rules?


What exactly is the info you're looking for?


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

OutNaboutpics.com said:


> :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:NIKKI D will be at this event she will also be attending the tatto expo
> friday sat. suday at the car show
> :biggrin:





OutNaboutpics.com said:


> <br>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:fool2:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

TTT KLIQUE !!! Gunna be a bad SHOW !!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)

OutNaboutpics.com said:


>



Check it


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)

Mario Barth
Franco Vescovi, Vatican Studios
Alexis Vaatete
Ink Eeze
Slick Rick, Electric Chair Tattoo
Roman Abrego, Artistic Element
Rob Hill
Emanuel Flowers, AZ
Clown, Life Style Tattoo
Placaso Tattoo
Mr. Siego, Blind Side Tattoo, TX
Adrian Lazo, Buena Suerte Tattoo, TX
Chip Flores, After Hours
Fernie, Ink Slingers Tattoo
Mike Avena
Homero Reyes, Dia De Muertos
Rico Sandoval, La Mancha Tattoo
Vic Back, Painted Temple Tattoo
Carlos Alvarez
Andy Tassone
Billy Jack, Artistic Encounter Tattoo, TX
Love and Hate Tattoo, AZ
Audie Fulfer, High Class Tattoo
Tony Ramirez, Ocean Front Tattoo
Dox
Wilos Tattoos, AZ
Edwin Marin, ST Tattoo Studio
Hene Ongoloka, A-Town Tattoos
Russ Weber 
Erica Cambell, Tattoo Ink Spot. San Diego, CA.
Tim Lees, Propaganda Tattoo. San Diego, CA.
Fusion Tattoo Ink
Big Sleeps
Andrew Sussman
InkFather
Tattooish
Peter Terranova, Las Vegas
TK
Bob Tyrrell
Brian Gonzales, Inkslingers Studio
Fonzy, Greaskull Tattoo Alley
Tony Olivas, Sacred Heart Tattoo
Carl Grace, AZ
Abey, Lowrider Tattoo
Big Ron, TX
Phil Spearman, Ink Works
Shane O'Neil
Mike Demassi
Johny Quintana, Ink Shop Tattoo
Altoe Tattoo, Art Officials Tattoo Studio, Perris, CA
Spider, Mi Familia Tattoo
Jeronimo Rivera
2012 Tattoo & Piercing, AZ
Daniel Walker, Painted Temple Tattoo
Jonathan "Rebel" Hernandez, Greaskull Tattoo Alley
Tattoo Tony
Xavier Rivera
Mooch, Sleepy Lagoon Tattoo
Mr. Scary (Chet J. Adkins)
Daniel J. Medina, La Bella Vida Tattoo
Victor Martinez, San Jose
Loko T. Koast II Coast Tattoo & Art Gallery
Luis Gonzalez, CA
George Galindo, El Paso, TX
Siisiialafia (Si'i) Liufau, A-Town Tattoos
Mario Rosenau, Art Junkies Tattoo
Wade Hex
Jimmy Utoh, Tuscon, AZ
Michael Arteaga aka "Sick One", StedFast Tattoo Parlor, Las Vegas
Andrew Sussman
Liz Cook, TX
Randy Harris, All Hollows Ink Tattoo.
Stoner True Classic Tattoo
Karlos Creations K12 MT Tattoos.
"CEZR" & Grey - Blue Jay Tattoo, NM
TK & Jespah, Archepype Dermigraphic, NM

more to be announced...This are the artist that will be attending the show fri.march 23rd 24th 25th 
The tatto expo is all 3days 
The motorcycle show is on sat. March 24th the lowrider car show is on Sunday the 25th 
More info to come lots of model and rap artist will also be performing


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)

revised


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

T
T
T
!


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*TECHNIQUES WILL BE SUPPORTING OUR CARNALE'S DE KLIQUE OC CC. 
CHECK THIS OUT KLIQUERS CAUSE YOUR OG CC IS REPRESENTING TO THE FULLEST IN THIS VIDEO BY "WAR" RE-DID THE SONG "LA SUNSHINE"! *


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

peter cruz said:


> *TECHNIQUES WILL BE SUPPORTING OUR CARNALE'S DE KLIQUE OC CC.
> CHECK THIS OUT KLIQUERS CAUSE YOUR OG CC IS REPRESENTING TO THE FULLEST IN THIS VIDEO BY "WAR" RE-DID THE SONG "LA SUNSHINE"! *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)

How do you no if your ride qualifys in th







e best of the best catagory, heres a pic of my trokita .


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Bivos 64 said:


> How do you no if your ride qualifys in th
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're welcome to participate homie :thumbsup:


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

OutNaboutpics.com said:


> Mario Barth
> Franco Vescovi, Vatican Studios
> Alexis Vaatete
> Ink Eeze
> ...


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

:werd:


----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

THIS OUGHT TO BE GOOD, WHO'S GONNA CONSIDER THEMSELVES THE BEST OF THE BEST OR A TOP CONTENDER. THERE ARE BASICALLY 20 FLAKED OUT, CHROMED UNDERCARRIAGED CARS IN O.C., MAGAZINE WORTHY, 1ST PLACE CARS. SO BE NICE TO SEE THE TURN OUT.


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

best 40s 200 dollers cash
best 50s 200 dollers cash
best 60s 200 dollers cash
best 70s 200 dollers cash
best 80s 200 dollers cash
best 90s 200 dollers cash
best SUV DUB 200 dollers cash
best DUB CAR 200 dollers cash

1st place only cash prize 200


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

we have space for about 225 cars so start the preregister as soon as you can space is limited


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

OLDTIME47 said:


> THIS OUGHT TO BE GOOD, WHO'S GONNA CONSIDER THEMSELVES THE BEST OF THE BEST OR A TOP CONTENDER. THERE ARE BASICALLY 20 FLAKED OUT, CHROMED UNDERCARRIAGED CARS IN O.C., MAGAZINE WORTHY, 1ST PLACE CARS. SO BE NICE TO SEE THE TURN OUT.


It's not just limited to OC. There will be cars from LA, SD and even northern Cali and probably out of state too


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)

Peter Tapia (714)391-5133 Lowrider show info 
Tony Reza (714)709-6120 Bike show INfo 
contacts


----------



## romeo (Sep 11, 2009)

Are you guys having best of pedal car and Bikes Too?


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

romeo said:


> Are you guys having best of pedal car and Bikes Too?


No only cars due to the limited space and tattoo show.


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

~Purple Haze~ said:


> It's not just limited to OC. There will be cars from LA, SD and even northern Cali and probably out of state too


Can't wait. Gonna be a great show.


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Will be there.


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Will be there.


Thanks for the support looking forward to seeing that bad ass 60 on display :thumbsup:


----------



## romeo (Sep 11, 2009)

OK Cool thanks Ill just take my car then Not the kids lol


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

romeo said:


> OK Cool thanks Ill just take my car then Not the kids lol


Yes best to leave the lady and kids at home for this one :biggrin:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

:rimshot:


----------



## bigklilq (Oct 7, 2010)

:inout:TTT


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)

I see u looking freaky tales.com what's up josh


----------



## romeo (Sep 11, 2009)

Orale sounds like a great show count me in.


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

GONNA BE A BAD ASS SHOW BUT JUST OUT OF CURIOUSITY HOW'S IS THE BIKKI CONTEST WINNER GONNA MAKE MORE THAN THE TOP CARS?



OutNaboutpics.com said:


>


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

TTT


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

best 40s 200 dollers cash
best 50s 200 dollers cash
best 60s 200 dollers cash
best 70s 200 dollers cash
best 80s 200 dollers cash
best 90s 200 dollers cash
best SUV DUB 200 dollers cash
best DUB CAR 200 dollers cash

1st place only cash prize 200 

Peter Tapia (714)391-5133 Lowrider show info 
Rudy (714) 713-3124 Lowrider show info


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

:werd:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Gonna be a great show. Talked to Mr. Trino and they will be bringing two of there beautiful cars from there NorCal Chapter to represent !!!!









































































































TRAFFIC NORCAL TTMFT!!!!!


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Gonna be a great show. Talked to Mr. Trino and they will be bringing two of there beautiful cars from there NorCal Chapter to represent !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting pics mr angelistic,see you there.


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

OutNaboutpics.com said:


> Mario Barth
> Franco Vescovi, Vatican Studios
> Alexis Vaatete
> Ink Eeze
> ...


THIS GUY IS BAD ASS!!!!!


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Gonna be a great show. Talked to Mr. Trino and they will be bringing two of there beautiful cars from there NorCal Chapter to represent !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see these bad boys out there :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

cherry 64 said:


> Thanks for posting pics mr angelistic,see you there.


No problem Gee....
See u there...


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

~Purple Haze~ said:


> Can't wait to see these bad boys out there :thumbsup:


Yup. Me too.


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

:yes: .. This sounds good !! T T T .


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

we are working on getting 100 more parking spots to bring in a total of 325 cars this show is going to be a bas as show


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

best 40s 200 dollars cash
best 50s 200 dollars cash
best 60s 200 dollars cash
best 70s 200 dollars cash
best 80s 200 dollars cash
best 90s 200 dollars cash
best SUV DUB 200 dollars cash
best DUB CAR 200 dollars cash
best bomb truck 200 dollars as of 1/31/12

best of show 300 dollars as of 1/31/12

1st place only cash prize 200 

Peter Tapia (714)391-5133 Lowrider show info 
Rudy (714) 713-3124 Lowrider show info


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

rightwire said:


> best 40s 200 dollars cash
> best 50s 200 dollars cash
> best 60s 200 dollars cash
> best 70s 200 dollars cash
> ...


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

rightwire said:


> best 40s 200 dollars cash
> best 50s 200 dollars cash
> best 60s 200 dollars cash
> best 70s 200 dollars cash
> ...


:x:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

the pre reg are rolling in, please pre reg for this show we don't want to turn anybody away 

make check out to 

Saul Vasquez

Mail it to

627 S Shelton Street 
Santa Ana Ca 92703


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

I'll be there :naughty:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

the pre reg are rolling in, please pre reg for this show we don't want to turn anybody away


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

Are u guys still gonna be throwing ur annual car show in june? :dunno:


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

♥ Noe's Mom ♥;15117102 said:


> I'll be there :naughty:


:boink:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

we are working on that


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

best 30s 200 dollars cash as of 2/7/12
best 40s 200 dollars cash
best 50s 200 dollars cash
best 60s 200 dollars cash
best 70s 200 dollars cash
best 80s 200 dollars cash
best 90s 200 dollars cash
best SUV DUB 200 dollars cash
best DUB CAR 200 dollars cash
best bomb truck 200 dollars as of 1/31/12
best lowrider Bike 1st place 100 dollars cash as of 2/7/12
best lowrider Bike 2nd place 50 dollars cash as of 2/7/12


best of show 300 dollars as of 1/31/12

1st place only cash prize 200 

Peter Tapia (714)391-5133 Lowrider show info 
Rudy (714) 713-3124 Lowrider show info


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Gonna be a great show. Talked to Mr. Trino and they will be bringing two of there beautiful cars from there NorCal Chapter to represent !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TTT for this show arriva Klique cc


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

GONNA BE A SICK SHOW!!!


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

cherry 64 said:


> TTT for this show arriva Klique cc


Q-VO Trino !! See you there homie !!! TTT !!!:thumbsup:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

rightwire said:


> best 30s 200 dollars cash as of 2/7/12
> best 40s 200 dollars cash
> best 50s 200 dollars cash
> best 60s 200 dollars cash
> ...



*TTT !!!*


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

Just talked to peter he said there will be a bike and pedal car categorie


----------



## romeo (Sep 11, 2009)

What is the entrance for the pedal car and bikes?


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

romeo said:


> What is the entrance for the pedal car and bikes?


20.00 pedal car and bikes


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

(((( KLIQUE ORANGE COUNTY PRES. TOP CONTENDERS ))))


March 25 2012

*Double tree Hotel 100 The City Dr S, Orange CA*

best 30s 200 dollars cash as of 2/7/12
best 40s 200 dollars cash
best 50s 200 dollars cash
best 60s 200 dollars cash
best 70s 200 dollars cash
best 80s 200 dollars cash
best 90s 200 dollars cash
best SUV DUB 200 dollars cash
best DUB CAR 200 dollars cash
best bomb truck 200 dollars as of 1/31/12
best lowrider Bike 1st place 100 dollars cash as of 2/7/12
best lowrider Bike 2nd place 50 dollars cash as of 2/7/12


best of show 300 dollars as of 1/31/12

1st place only cash prize 200 

Peter Tapia (714)391-5133 Lowrider show info 
Rudy (714) 713-3124 Lowrider show info 

EACH CAR WILL GET 2 Wristbands ONLY


----------



## romeo (Sep 11, 2009)

So will the pedal cars be part of the bike category or will it be its own category


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

SIMPLE GREEN 52 said:


> Q-VO Trino !! See you there homie !!! TTT !!!:thumbsup:


Simon bro , it's gonna be a good one


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

romeo said:


> So will the pedal cars be part of the bike category or will it be its own category



(((( KLIQUE ORANGE COUNTY PRES. TOP CONTENDERS ))))


March 25 2012

*Double tree Hotel 100 The City Dr S, Orange CA*

best 30s 200 dollars cash as of 2/7/12
best 40s 200 dollars cash
best 50s 200 dollars cash
best 60s 200 dollars cash
best 70s 200 dollars cash
best 80s 200 dollars cash
best 90s 200 dollars cash
best SUV DUB 200 dollars cash
best DUB CAR 200 dollars cash
best bomb truck 200 dollars as of 1/31/12

best lowrider Bike 1st place 100 dollars cash as of 2/7/12
best lowrider Bike 2nd place 50 dollars cash as of 2/7/12
best pedal cars 1 st place 50.00 as of 2-10-12

best of show 300 dollars as of 1/31/12

1st place only cash prize 200 

Peter Tapia (714)391-5133 Lowrider show info 
Rudy (714) 713-3124 Lowrider show info 

EACH CAR WILL GET 2 Wristbands ONLY


----------



## romeo (Sep 11, 2009)

Cool I'll be there


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

TTT


----------



## chicken hawk (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## chicken hawk (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)

Did we mention BEER GARDEN :naughty:


----------



## Sinatra (May 12, 2004)

Just got off the phone wit AudioBahn, they will have A LOT of give aways at this Show!!! Just look for the BristolSound booth!!!!


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

Hijo de la chingada. This is going to be a bad ass show. Buena suerte.

Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## 714uniques (Feb 18, 2009)

rightwire said:


> best 40s 200 dollars cash
> best 50s 200 dollars cash
> best 60s 200 dollars cash
> best 70s 200 dollars cash
> ...


why bomb truck?? Why not just truck or just bomb, I got a top contender truck I dont plan on going cause you guys dont have a catagorie for it(some thing to think about ).


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

714uniques said:


> why bomb truck?? Why not just truck or just bomb, I got a top contender truck I dont plan on going cause you guys dont have a catagorie for it(some thing to think about ).


(((( KLIQUE ORANGE COUNTY PRES. TOP CONTENDERS ))))


March 25 2012

*Double tree Hotel 100 The City Dr S, Orange CA*

best 30s 200 dollars cash as of 2/7/12
best 40s 200 dollars cash
best 50s 200 dollars cash
best 60s 200 dollars cash
best 70s 200 dollars cash
best 80s 200 dollars cash
best 90s 200 dollars cash
best SUV DUB 200 dollars cash
best DUB CAR 200 dollars cash
best bomb truck 200 dollars as of 1/31/12

best lowrider Bike 1st place 100 dollars cash as of 2/7/12
best lowrider Bike 2nd place 50 dollars cash as of 2/7/12
best pedal cars 1 st place 50.00 as of 2-10-12

best of show 300 dollars as of 1/31/12

1st place only cash prize 200 

Peter Tapia (714)391-5133 Lowrider show info 
Rudy (714) 713-3124 Lowrider show info 

EACH CAR WILL GET 2 Wristbands ONLY


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

714uniques said:


> why bomb truck?? Why not just truck or just bomb, I got a top contender truck I dont plan on going cause you guys dont have a category for it(some thing to think about ).


we are adding categories as we go depending on the cars and trucks that are PRE registered 

so if you don't pre register we dont now that you will be attending the show so that's why your category is not in yet


----------



## 714uniques (Feb 18, 2009)

:thumbsup:thanks for fast response


rightwire said:


> we are adding categories as we go depending on the cars and trucks that are PRE registered
> 
> so if you don't pre register we dont now that you will be attending the show so that's why your category is not in yet


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

rightwire said:


> we are adding categories as we go depending on the cars and trucks that are PRE registered
> 
> so if you don't pre register we dont now that you will be attending the show so that's why your category is not in yet


Do we have to pre reg pedal cars as well or can we just show up the day of show and still compete


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

UNIQUES said:


> Do we have to pre reg pedal cars as well or can we just show up the day of show and still compete


please pre register everybody so that every thing goes smooth and your space is reserved we are working on a sight plan for the cars, trucks, bikes, pedals we only have 325 spaces 127 are taken already 

please dont risk showing up the day of the show and having us tell you "sorry we are full" that's what we dont want SO please pre register


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

(((( KLIQUE ORANGE COUNTY PRES. TOP CONTENDERS ))))


March 25 2012

*Double tree Hotel 100 The City Dr S, Orange CA*

best 30s 200 dollars cash as of 2/7/12
best 40s 200 dollars cash
best 50s 200 dollars cash
best 60s 200 dollars cash
best 70s 200 dollars cash
best 80s 200 dollars cash
best 90s 200 dollars cash
best SUV DUB 200 dollars cash
best DUB CAR 200 dollars cash
best bomb truck 200 dollars as of 1/31/12

best lowrider Bike 1st place 100 dollars cash as of 2/7/12
best lowrider Bike 2nd place 50 dollars cash as of 2/7/12
best pedal cars 1 st place 50.00 as of 2-10-12

best of show 300 dollars as of 1/31/12

1st place only cash prize 200 

Peter Tapia (714)391-5133 Lowrider show info 
Rudy (714) 713-3124 Lowrider show info 

EACH CAR WILL GET 2 Wristbands ONLY  http://www.layitlow.com/forums/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=15154888


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

rightwire said:


> please pre register everybody so that every thing goes smooth and your space is reserved we are working on a sight plan for the cars, trucks, bikes, pedals we only have 325 spaces 127 are taken already
> 
> please dont risk showing up the day of the show and having us tell you "sorry we are full" that's what we dont want SO please pre register


Kool ill send in the regs form then.


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

make check out to 

Saul Vasquez

mail to 
627 S Shelton St 
Santa Ana Ca 92703


----------



## 714uniques (Feb 18, 2009)

BUMP!!


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Uniques pedal cars chapter will b in the house


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> Uniques pedal cars chapter will b in the house


thanks


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

*BRISTOL SOUND, AUDIOBAHN AND DUB AUDIO* will raffle off 4 pallets of boxes,subs,speakers,amps,and much more plus free giveaways


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

(((( KLIQUE ORANGE COUNTY PRES. TOP CONTENDERS ))))


March 25 2012

*Double tree Hotel 100 The City Dr S, Orange CA*

best 30s 200 dollars cash as of 2/7/12
best 40s 200 dollars cash
best 50s 200 dollars cash
best 60s 200 dollars cash
best 70s 200 dollars cash
best 80s 200 dollars cash
best 90s 200 dollars cash
best SUV DUB 200 dollars cash
best DUB CAR 200 dollars cash
best bomb truck 200 dollars as of 1/31/12

best lowrider Bike 1st place 100 dollars cash as of 2/7/12
best lowrider Bike 2nd place 50 dollars cash as of 2/7/12
best pedal cars 1 st place 50.00 as of 2-10-12

best of show 300 dollars as of 1/31/12

1st place only cash prize 200 

Peter Tapia (714)391-5133 Lowrider show info 
Rudy (714) 713-3124 Lowrider show info 

EACH CAR WILL GET 2 Wristbands ONLY


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

you can drop off the pre reg at Bristol sound in Santa Ana if you want to :thumbsup:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

(((( KLIQUE ORANGE COUNTY PRES. TOP CONTENDERS ))))


March 25 2012

*Double tree Hotel 100 The City Dr S, Orange CA*

best 30s 200 dollars cash as of 2/7/12
best 40s 200 dollars cash
best 50s 200 dollars cash
best 60s 200 dollars cash
best 70s 200 dollars cash
best 80s 200 dollars cash
best 90s 200 dollars cash
best SUV DUB 200 dollars cash
best DUB CAR 200 dollars cash
best bomb truck 200 dollars as of 1/31/12

best lowrider Bike 1st place 100 dollars cash as of 2/7/12
best lowrider Bike 2nd place 50 dollars cash as of 2/7/12
best pedal cars 1 st place 50.00 as of 2-10-12

best of show 300 dollars as of 1/31/12

1st place only cash prize 200 

Peter Tapia (714)391-5133 Lowrider show info 
Rudy (714) 713-3124 Lowrider show info 

EACH CAR WILL GET 2 Wristbands ONLY  

we will be ordring car show awards on March 11 2012 
send in all the pre reg in on that date or before 

cars pre reg are 35
lowrider bikes and pedel cars are 20.00

​


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

MicrophoneFiend said:


> Ill see you guys March 25 in the OC.
> View attachment 437928


:thumbsup:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

HIGHENDHYDRAULICS said:


> key word top contenders only only the best of the best


:nono: everyone is welcome


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

T
T
T
!


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

joe bristol said:


> *BRISTOL SOUND, AUDIOBAHN AND DUB AUDIO* will raffle off 4 pallets of boxes,subs,speakers,amps,and much more plus free giveaways


:thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Wats the address for bristol sound.....so i can get a reg form...


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

dreamer1 said:


> Wats the address for bristol sound.....so i can get a reg form...


PM sent


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

BUMP!


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

DONT FORGET TO PRE REG :inout:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

dreamer1 said:


> Wats the address for bristol sound.....so i can get a reg form...


2604 S Bristol St
Santa Ana, CA 92704


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

i can mail out your pre reg form just PM me


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

BUSTING OUT SOME NEW GOODIES FOR THIS SHOW !! 
TTT FOR THE HOMIES KLIQUE C.C


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

SIMPLE GREEN 52 said:


> BUSTING OUT SOME NEW GOODIES FOR THIS SHOW !!
> TTT FOR THE HOMIES KLIQUE C.C


i got all the PRE REG last night thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

we understand that there are a lot of 60 out there we might do best rag and best hard 1st place 200 each we might even to from 60 to 64 and from 65 to 69 because of all the 60 that are out there SOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


LETS GET THOSE PRE REG IN ASAP

WE HAVE A LOT OF BAD ASS 60'S COMING OUT


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

rightwire said:


> i got all the PRE REG last night thanks :thumbsup:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

(((( KLIQUE ORANGE COUNTY PRES. TOP CONTENDERS ))))


March 25 2012

*Double tree Hotel 100 The City Dr S, Orange CA*

best 30s 200 dollars cash as of 2/7/12
best 40s 200 dollars cash
best 50s 200 dollars cash
best 60s RAG 200 dollars cash as of 2-27-12
best 60s hard top 200 dollars cash as of 2-27-12
best 70s 200 dollars cash
best 80s 200 dollars cash
best 90s 200 dollars cash
best SUV DUB 200 dollars cash
best DUB CAR 200 dollars cash
best bomb truck 200 dollars as of 1/31/12

best lowrider Bike 1st place 100 dollars cash as of 2/7/12
best lowrider Bike 2nd place 50 dollars cash as of 2/7/12
best pedal cars 1 st place 50.00 as of 2-10-12

best of show 300 dollars as of 1/31/12

1st place only cash prize 200 

Peter Tapia (714)391-5133 Lowrider show info 
Rudy (714) 713-3124 Lowrider show info 

EACH CAR WILL GET 2 Wristbands ONLY  

we will be ordring car show awards on March 11 2012 
send in all the pre reg in on that date or before 

cars pre reg are 35
lowrider bikes and pedel cars are 20.00


----------



## mario805 (Jun 24, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Thank-you I got my reg today......I'm a send it ASAP......grasias


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

rightwire said:


> (((( KLIQUE ORANGE COUNTY PRES. TOP CONTENDERS ))))
> 
> 
> March 25 2012
> ...


*BRISTOL SOUND WILL ACCEPT ANY PREREG FOR THE SHOW* :thumbsup:


----------



## CROOKED WAYZ (Aug 1, 2008)

hno:


SIMPLE GREEN 52;15207:thumbsup:670 said:


> BUSTING OUT SOME NEW GOODIES FOR THIS SHOW !!
> TTT FOR THE HOMIES KLIQUE C.C


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

500.00 bikini contest all girls are welcome to compete 

:thumbsup::naughty:


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)

Luna will in the house


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)

jesse jet will be at the show


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)

gina will in the house


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

CROOKED WAYZ said:


> hno:


:h5: TU SABES HOMIE !!! 
TTFT !!!!!


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

TTT


----------



## CROOKED WAYZ (Aug 1, 2008)

:thumbsup:


SIMPLE GREEN 52 said:


> :h5: TU SABES HOMIE !!!
> TTFT !!!!!


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TTT for KLIQUE CC :thumbsup:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

thanks to all those who are pre reg and to those that haven't I'm still here waiting on your pre reg apps :sprint:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

rightwire said:


> we understand that there are a lot of 60 out there we might do best rag and best hard 1st place 200 each we might even to from 60 to 64 and from 65 to 69 because of all the 60 that are out there SOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!LETS GET THOSE PRE REG IN ASAPWE HAVE A LOT OF BAD ASS 60'S COMING OUT


I'm happy for you guys that a lot of beautiful cars will be attending. Means its gonna be a great show. I paid for my pre reg and waiting for this great big show.


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

TTMFT!!!!


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

~Purple Haze~ said:


> ttt


Que onda papi chulo???


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> TTMFT!!!!


*X52 TTT !!*


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

I was wondering if i can pay my registration some where lost my reg n I don't think there's time to send me another.....or where can I take my reg money...


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

dreamer1 said:


> I was wondering if i can pay my registration some where lost my reg n I don't think there's time to send me another.....or where can I take my reg money...


HIT UP THE HOMIE RUDY FROM KLIQUE ....(714) 713-3124...


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

dreamer1 said:


> I was wondering if i can pay my registration some where lost my reg n I don't think there's time to send me another.....or where can I take my reg money...


627 s shelton st santa ana ca


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> TTMFT!!!!


QUE ONDA ANGEL SEE YOU THERE CARNAL GONNA BE A GREAT SHOW ARRIVA FOR KLIQUE TTT


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TTT for Klique CC :thumbsup:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

rightwire said:


> 627 s shelton st santa ana ca


Ok thanks bro ......I'll do it asap


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Que onda papi chulo???


:wow::sprint:






:biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Ill be ready.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

Can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)

THiS SHOW IS 
CANCEL


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)

Fyi... City of Orange cancelled it...not CoastIICoast Mag or Klique.


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Wtf show cancel.....


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

OutNaboutpics.com said:


> THiS SHOW IS
> CANCEL


:banghead:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

THIS SHOW IS CANCEL


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Why....Wtf


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

:facepalm::dunno:



OutNaboutpics.com said:


> Fyi... City of Orange cancelled it...not CoastIICoast Mag or Klique.


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

Ni modo arriva KLIQUE CC


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

cherry 64 said:


> Ni modo arriva KLIQUE CC


U got the words right out of my mouth Trino. TTMFT


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

That's too bad, I was really looking forward to this show.


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> That's too bad, I was really looking forward to this show.


X58645960 angel


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

cherry 64 said:


> X58645960 angel


Lol. Need to change ur screenname to Trino5864...


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

_Brought to you by LATINS FINEST & LO NUESTRO CC_


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

rightwire said:


> THIS SHOW IS CANCEL


What!!!!!!!!! The hole show ???


----------

